# A bird in the hand . . .



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

. . .Means a little extra seeds  

This is Hop-a-long, my 'special' feral pigeon who has been one of our backyard buddies for quite some time now.

Recently, he has become quite persistant about getting a few extra seeds before retiring for the night. After I give the guys their evening meal, Hop-a-long attempts to get my attention by flying up & sitting on my head or shoulder. Early this evening I decided to try & get a picture of him 'getting his way'.  

Gotta love these wonderful birds & their personalities! 

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a great shot of hop-a-long going for the extra helping of seeds  I wish people could get to know these great birds and the joy they could bring them if they would just give them a chance. It looks like you have a VERY special relationship with him, I wish you a loooong friendship.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

Oh what a cutie! Nice to have friends like Hop-a-long.  

Give him some extra seed for me, he certainly deserves it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an adorable and smart pijie. He certainly know how to get his way. 

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

He is adorable Cindy, what a treasure to get a wild bird to come down and feed from your hand and the trust he must have in you is awsome. Congratulations!

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have personally met Hop-a-long and can honestly say that he IS quite a character. Every time I talk to Cindy, I ask how he is doing. His bad foot doesn't seem to faze him and I swear he limps even MORE pathetically when Cindy comes out with the SEEDS!  

He is, truly, one smart pij and can play his handicap for all its worth! Cindy's patio is his STAGE! He specializes in afternoon performances and even guests (ME) don't give him stage fright! He's a professional!  

Give him extra seeds for me too, Cindy! He's earned 'em!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

What a great picture of Hopalong, he looks extremely healthy despite his bad foot and very nicely feathered! Love the picture and your grass is SO green!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What a great picture of this theatrical little fellow! Sounds like a heart warming
relationship.

fp


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

How cute!

Licha


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo, Cindy! Looks like Hop-a-long has you well trained  

Terry


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Aw, what an adorable little show-off! That looks like a gorgeous property, too, Cindy. Very cute photo!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Great photo, Cindy! Looks like Hop-a-long has you well trained
> 
> Terry



LOL....oh boy, that's for sure! 

Great photo, Cindy. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Great photo, Cindy! Looks like Hop-a-long has you well trained
> 
> Terry


That is what I was thinking when I saw the great picture of Hop a Long.  

Who has who trained! Great moment!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great shot, Cindy. They know who their friends are.

P.S. Today, I am so jealous of your beautiful climate. It is 43 degrees, 3 1/2 inches of rain within 24 hours, winds constant and strong and gusting to about 50 mph. Just like a category 1 or 2 hurricane!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Great shot, Cindy. They know who their friends are.
> 
> P.S. Today, I am so jealous of your beautiful climate. It is 43 degrees, 3 1/2 inches of rain within 24 hours, winds constant and strong and gusting to about 50 mph. Just like a category 1 or 2 hurricane!


YIKES! So hard to believe when I have my balcony door open for the nice weather! I WILL SEND SUN AND WARMER VIBES!!

However, I don't think you would like our summers...they are rather warm - even as a "dry" heat. And, while you DO have humidity, bet your skin doesn't turn to leather! Moisterizers are a BIG seller out here!

STAY SAFE!!


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Aw, what a beautiful pigeon and quite the character I might add.  Thanks for posting his picture-- I love it! Nice weather you're having too.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad you all enjoyed 'meeting' Hop-a-long. He *is* a very special fine feathered feral friend.



Pete Jasinski said:


> What a great shot of hop-a-long going for the extra helping of seeds
> *I wish people could get to know these great birds and the joy they could bring them if they would just give them a chance*. It looks like you have a VERY special relationship with him, I wish you a loooong friendship.


I agree Pete. 



naturegirl said:


> He is adorable Cindy, *what a treasure to get a wild bird to come down and feed from your hand and the trust he must have in you is awsome*. Congratulations!
> 
> Cindy


It is Cindy. There are quite a few of the birds that will *cautiously* come up to me, *if* I'm knelt down, & take a few seeds from my hand. It's only Hop-a-long, who will actually fly up & perch on my hand to eat. 



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> What a great picture of Hopalong, he looks extremely healthy despite his bad foot and very nicely feathered! Love the picture and *your grass is SO green*!!!


Thanks Brad. I love being able to have a nice green lawn during the winter season. The past two winters I've been unable to do so, because of health issues. This year we were able to have that nice lawn, for the pijjies* & *us, to enjoy. 
Interestingly, I never realized pigeons like rye seed. I think my backyard flock alerted all the pigeons within two miles that there there were seeds galore at the Boyce residence. Not a big variety, but just the same lots of seeds.  



TAWhatley said:


> Great photo, Cindy! *Looks like Hop-a-long has you well trained*
> 
> Terry


Indeed he does Terry. 



Lady Tarheel said:


> Great shot, Cindy. They know who their friends are.
> 
> P.S. Today, *I am so jealous of your beautiful climate*. It is 43 degrees, 3 1/2 inches of rain within 24 hours, winds constant and strong and gusting to about 50 mph. Just like a category 1 or 2 hurricane!


If it's any consolation Maggie, the past few days, our temps have been about 10 degrees above normal. 
Would love to be able to trade some weather with you.  

Cindy


----------

